# 1ft Starphire Cube



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

If it was my tank, I would light it with a 3x13watt AHSupply kit...not sure if that is an option for you though.

if you want to get really slick, a 70watt PFO mini HQI pendent would be awesome suspended up a bit!!!


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

nater3 said:


> I've placed my order for some Starphire glass to make a 1ft cube.


Good luck! When do you expect to see the glass, and when do you expect to have the pics? I've got glass on order too, and would love to see the photos!

All the best!


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

where did you guys order the glass from?

As for filtering, you could drill the glass for some bulkheads and attach a fluval 203. Or a HOB filter.

BTW Scolley- how is your DIY project comming along?


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Marc said:


> BTW Scolley- how is your DIY project comming along?


Glass is on order. Since I'm willing to take a mix-n-match of any of several brands of similar ultra-clear glass (to keep the cost down by using "remnants") I don't expect to have it all for many weeks or even months. :icon_frow 

But nater3 here is going to have some great pics for us long before I get my glass! Looking to learn from you nater!


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

Scolley- can i ask where you ordered the glass from?

nater3 - make sure to update us with your progress! cant wait to see pics.


----------



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

Gomer said:


> If it was my tank, I would light it with a 3x13watt AHSupply kit...not sure if that is an option for you though.
> 
> if you want to get really slick, a 70watt PFO mini HQI pendent would be awesome suspended up a bit!!!


Speaking of MH's, hows your salt water tank coming along?


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

The salt water tank didn't happen, but something else did in its place ....I raised that money damn it..and I intend to use it properly LOL. custom tank, custom stand, Tek LightsT5HO, ADA substrates and ferts. Good stuff


----------



## nater3 (Nov 6, 2004)

I ordered from some local shop in my city. Regina, SK, Canada.

It was pretty damn expensive. About $12 per sheet sq ft. but that includes all edgework/cutting etc etc. The bottom of the tank will just be regular salvage glass so thats free. Glass cost for this project probably about $50 canadian.
Pricey 
But I think it will be an excellent showpeice.


scolley I'm eyeing up your thread for inspiriation.


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

nater3 said:


> About $12 per sheet sq ft. but that includes all edgework/cutting etc etc


Is that 1/4" or 3/8". I'm assuming 1/4". Wow. That is a lot.

By taking remnants of any low iron glass they have left over (Ultra-clear, Optiwhite, Starphire... and a few others that all basically look identical) I've been lucky enough to negotiate my 1/2" down to around $15/ft sq. But on the down side, who know how long until I have enough remnants?

You'll be probably be replaing your initatial algae-bustin' stems with slower grower before I even get my glass!

And my thread my be fun for inspiration, but Tom Barr appears to have some flat out experience at this. If you can pin him down for any questions, he's the guy that will know.


----------



## nater3 (Nov 6, 2004)

I have a few ideas for this tank.
I was thinking today that I could make a stand for it. maybe 6 inches high.

Concealed within the 13" x" 13" stand would be a rectangular flat container for
DIY Co2 mixture, approx 2 litre capacity. The remaining space would be taken up by a larger cont. with a pump in it for filtration. along with filter media of course.

Perhaps I could have 2 holes drilled in the bottom plate. 1/2" in diam. One for return and one for intake. 

Plausible?


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

i think drilling holes for intake and return would make it look very clean.


----------



## Mavvy (Aug 15, 2004)

nater3 said:


> I have a few ideas for this tank.
> I was thinking today that I could make a stand for it. maybe 6 inches high.
> 
> Concealed within the 13" x" 13" stand would be a rectangular flat container for
> ...


Pics. I want...no, I DEMAND pics!

*LOL* Just yankin'. That sounds like a seriously sweet setup, though, and one I'd be willing to undertake. Showpiece, if there were ever one. And, I know this dawg's been beat to death...but THAT sounds like a great candidate for a tiny pressurized CO2 system.

Okay. It's YOUR fault if I do this, you know. And I still have my 55 to contend with...not to mention a recently purchased 90G hex that I'm trying to plan space for in my already miniscule dining area. Guess I'll be picnicking on the living room floor. :biggrin:


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

nater3 said:


> I could have 2 holes drilled in the bottom plate. 1/2" in diam. One for return and one for intake.


I've spent _way _ too much time thing about that. I think you can do it. And it look awesome! But there are issues. I'll kind of spew them at random...

1/2" is small for bulkhead hardware, but you should be able to find it
I can dig you up some good bulkhead links if you need them
It will be a lot easier and cheaper to let the glass shop do the drilling, unles you already own a diamond glass bit
Once you drill the holes, you've established two spots in your 'scape that aren't moving. So think about what you want it to look like, plan on the hole position, and be ready to live with your decision.
If you evey get tired of the positon of the inlet/outlet, you can just cap them off and hang hoses over the side like everyone else.
Be aware that once you install the bulkhead fittings, you will never set the tank down on its bottom unless you want to risk cracking it
You'll not be able to test your newly built tank for being water tight until you have the bulkhead fittings on, attached to something, and the tank sitting upright on a surface that has holes drilled in the right places - like your stand.

But if you do it, you could have something that looked like those Amano water cubes, which look great!


----------



## skylsdale (Aug 26, 2003)

Can I ask the reasoning behind using Starfire for just a 1 ft. cube? Coming from the reefkeeping end of the hobby, Starfire is usually just preferred for larger tanks because it doesn't produce a greenish tint to viewing...but on a tank like that, I don't see how Starfire would make any sort of visible difference in regards to viewing.


----------



## nater3 (Nov 6, 2004)

Just for the novelty of it I guess.
Then I can say.. whoa look at me, i have a starphire tank, im special
...............

And.. it'll be fun.
No real reason I guess.


----------



## nater3 (Nov 6, 2004)

So I have decided on an Eheim 1250 to power a small DIY filter of some sort.
Construction on the stand should begin soon. Just need to draw up some plans.

Pics will abound once I get everything underway.


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

nater3 said:


> Then I can say.. whoa look at me, i have a starphire tank, im special


Gosh. If nothing else, that's a level of honesty that you've just got to respect!


----------



## nater3 (Nov 6, 2004)

*Glass is in!*

Well my glass came in today.
Hopefully I can start building tonight.
This will be a fun because I've never built an aquarium before. heh.
Here are 2 photos to start with.

Tried to capture the color as best I could.
There is a 'bit' of a difference. 


















Tried to capture the color as best I could.
There is a 'bit' of a difference.


----------



## Thanks (Oct 9, 2004)

the last pic is starphire vs. regular?
i love your reflection in the glass. Good thing you didnt drop that camera :tongue: 

have fun with the tank! i bet it will look awesome.


----------



## nater3 (Nov 6, 2004)

Both pics show starphire vs regular 
The difference is REALLY noticable on the edges.


----------



## nater3 (Nov 6, 2004)

Here goes nothin.
In my basement I have an old coffee table just big enough to fit my glass under. It has a nice 90 degree angle that I am using to prop up the first side of my tank.

The end of the coffee table is propped up so I dont have to hold the glass in place.


















I masked off the corners evenely and got a really nice clean bead. Looks good.

Cant really tell from the pics tho.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

There is a big differance, more than I expected. I was at Lowes this week and they had Starphire mirrors!!! They looked the same as a regular mirror.


----------



## nater3 (Nov 6, 2004)

This is all I got done tonight.

More to come tomorrow.


----------



## fishfry (May 9, 2004)

that glass looks so clean....


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

nater3 - can you tell us how the glass i put together? Does the four sides of the tank sit ontop of the bottom glass or does it fit around it?


----------



## nater3 (Nov 6, 2004)

I put the four sides on top of the bottom peice.

Bottom 12" x 12"
2 sides 11.5" x 12"
2 sides 12" x 12"

Set up the corner first, then the next 11.5" x 12" then finally the last 12" x 12" just pops right on the end.

It dosnt matter to me how it looks because the bottom 1/2 inch or so will be inside the stand I am working on.

There is a little lip inside of an oak box basically.

Tank is complete now, just waiting for the silicone to cure


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Wow that tank looks nice, I might have to build one my self. Are you going to make any frames to support the glass?


----------



## nater3 (Nov 6, 2004)

Nope, no frames. Nice clean look is desired. No hood either.
Hopefully wont need it. The silicone should be strong enough (I hope.)


----------



## nater3 (Nov 6, 2004)

The finished tank and the silicone in the corners.
Not bad for my first tank ever.


----------



## rob g (Jan 4, 2005)

The tank looks great! So, do you have any "lessons learned" to share with the rest of us now that you have one under your belt?


----------



## nater3 (Nov 6, 2004)

One suggestion I can offer is to buy some "Silicone-be-gone" from a hardware store before you begin. 

Of course I didnt need any because everything was very well masked off and I took my time. HAHAHA ya right.
I had silicone all over the place and this gel stuff really softens it up making it alot easier to scrape off with a razor blade. 

Also, tape everything meticulously!

I'm terrible at giving directions or relaying the problems that I had. I'll do my best to answer any Q's tho.

You're going to laugh at this, but I screwed up big-time once. Put the 2 long peices on first, leaving a short peice as the last sheet to install. Impossible to position without making a huge mess! Know what I mean? I had to rip off a side.

Now I have a question
In one seam there is a very noticable bubble in the silicone. Is this going to be an issue?


----------



## hoffboy (Feb 20, 2005)

WA-TER…WA-TER……WA-TER!!! Come on everyone, chant along with me, WA-TER…WA-TER!!! That’s my juvenile way of saying I can’t wait to see it up and running. Great work all around. I don’t think that bubble will cause any problem in terms of structural integrity, but it will surely bug the hell out of you and you’ll look at it every time you gaze upon this little gem of a cube. It could also be the first place to leak, since you have a void for water to seep into. Also looking forward to seeing how you light this thing and how (if at all) you filter it.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Wow the tank looks very nice and clean, I like it. You should start producing more and sell them for $5/each and make a good profit. 

Your kitchen looks nice too, I love the sink


----------



## Jumbotummy (Feb 12, 2004)

He wouldn't sell them for 5 dollars!!! haha he'd lose a ton of money... =)
Anyways, that tank looks really nice, very cleanly made.
I can't wait to see it filled with plants!!


----------



## nater3 (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks everyone for all of your comments!


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

Looks killer so far. Are you still doing the bulkheads? I have to admit your getting my wheels spinning as well on this project. Keep up the good work.


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

wow I love this thread
i really like how this tank looks and your construction progress,
any more close ups?


----------



## nater3 (Nov 6, 2004)

For now I dont think I'll be doing the bulkheads. 
Too much to think about at once, I just wanted to get this beast set up!


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

It would be a shame not too but it would have been easier before assembling the sides...
Nice looking project. roud:


----------



## nater3 (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks 

Do you think it will still be possible to drill the bottom while it is assembled?


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Its definately possible and it would add all the more class and function to the tank. I would even go as far as to check with a glass shop around you for cutting the holes... they have all the proper tools and can sometimes be surprisingly cheap if you catch them on the right day. 
Just get the fittings you need , get the dimension and make a call or two.


----------



## Mavvy (Aug 15, 2004)

Dang. Okay, you've convinced me. I HAVE to do that for my office cube.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

I did a quick tank caculations on my website, and it turns out this tank will be about 7.5 gallons.


----------



## Mavvy (Aug 15, 2004)

Buck said:


> It would be a shame not too but it would have been easier before assembling the sides...
> Nice looking project. roud:


If you were to do it, where would you have the holes drilled on the bottom for the bulkheads?


----------



## nater3 (Nov 6, 2004)

In the back 2 corners I think.
about 1.5" in from the corner.


So I've got it filled now and in place on the desk in my office. Just trying to get my substrate to sink now. It's hydroton. I think it works pretty good.
More pics may come tomorrow when I 'install' some stem plants.


----------



## nater3 (Nov 6, 2004)

Well, sloppily added some hygro, some rotala and im not sure what the other one is.

Here is a quick and poor picture. Ignore the massive light and cord on top, they wont be there much longer. I'm working on another 13w fixture.







'

Substrate is crushed hydroton (clay pellets) layered underneath playsand.


----------



## audiotaylor (Apr 2, 2004)

Glad to see it's holding water okay. I can’t believe how noticeable the clarity of that starphire glass is even with such a small tank! Right on man, it’s looking very nice. Good luck.
-David


----------



## uncskainch (Feb 22, 2005)

*Wow!*

Wow -- this looks fantastic. Wonderful work! Can't wait to see the finished set-up. This whole section of the forum has made me start thinking about a 7-10 gallon nano setup someday...


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

NAter3 - been too busy to post lately, but have been anxiously watching your progress. Great job! Tank looks awesome!

The masking tape looks like it did great job. I'd love to learn from you before I try my own tank.


How long did it take to lay down that masking tape? Your tape looks kind of stiff, which should make the job easier.
Did you use your finger (or thumb) ot press the silicone down into the seam, letting excess spill over onto the tape?
How did you deal with the exposed outside edges of the glass? Did you tape that too?

Really looks greats. I'll bet you've started something here! roud:


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Wow it looks great, are you going to run a nano palm filter on it?


----------



## nater3 (Nov 6, 2004)

Hello hello!
Long time no post. Thanks for the comments. 



> How long did it take to lay down that masking tape? Your tape looks kind of stiff, which should make the job easier.


It actually didnt take long at all, but make sure everything is masked and layed out before you are ready to assemble. This will make everything much easier. I taped both sides of the glass. On the inside edges I taped about 1/2" from the edge all the way around nice and aquare. And right up to the edges on the outside.



> Did you use your finger (or thumb) ot press the silicone down into the seam, letting excess spill over onto the tape?


Yep just my digits. Everything was well taped so i put excess amounts of silicone on and spread it around nice, came off real good with the tape. As long as you remove it before it dries 




> How did you deal with the exposed outside edges of the glass? Did you tape that too?


I wasnt too concerned about the edges, I just let it spill out and once it dried I scraped it off, didnt really take much time.



As for the progress of the tank. Things arent so good now. Just a serious algae problem. My stem plants need ti get established I guess. I'll post some photos once I get the glass clean enough to take some  
It looks terrible, plants just randomly placed.
Oh well.


----------



## UncleJT (Apr 17, 2005)

Any updates?

- JT


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Would love to see an update. Just got an estimate for a 12" cube starphire and talk about expensive...


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

nater3 said:


> ...came off real good with the tape. As long as you remove it before it dries


Hey, thanks for the response! The one above is a particularly useful tidbit! Will be using your advice soon. Thanks.

And good luck with the plants (freefloating and otherwise)! roud:


----------



## kamla (Feb 17, 2005)

scolley 
any new pics...
cant wait to see them...


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

kamla said:


> scolley
> any new pics...
> cant wait to see them...


This is not my thread. So out of courtesy to Nater3, any updates will be posted here. Thanks for asking. :icon_wink

Though I must admit, what I do post, will reflect things I've learned here. Thanks Nater3!


----------



## kamla (Feb 17, 2005)

oooppss..
i have been following both threads..
posted in the wrong place...silly me...


----------



## Thanks (Oct 9, 2004)

update? please?


----------



## nater3 (Nov 6, 2004)

Hey guys, I'm really sorry.
Kind of in the process of moving. Tank is torn down at the moment.
Bought my first ever house, things are kind of hectic right now.

Once everything is settled in I'll be sure to get this thread going again.


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

We'll be waiting! roud: Good luck with the new digs.


----------



## nater3 (Nov 6, 2004)

*Mini update.*

Well, I've moved into my new place and I'm all settled in.
I'm now finding that I have some time to set up some aquariums again.

I decided not to build my own stand, I just hand a friend do it because I wouldn't have a clue where to start.



The top base will support my cube and is only resting there so I can remove it if I decide to make a larger cube.

As soon as the finish dries I will post more updates regarding the tank!
Would it look best with the grain of the hardwood going the way it is now? Or the other?


----------



## nater3 (Nov 6, 2004)

Added new pics to front page


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

I love the little stand! roud: The way the woodgrain is going now looks good IMO.

You've got enough room in there to do a little nano-bulkhead action!


----------



## nater3 (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks 
I just may have to put some little bulkheads in there.
There is ALOT of room in that box supporting the tank. I've just got to find a little pump to power it all and design my own filter to fit in the space.

So here's some more info.

Lit by 2x 13w lamp fixtures for now. Will be building something better shortly.
This is probably too much lighting for the plants I have in there.

Filtered by an aquaclear mini.
DIY Co2 with Hagen ladder.

Substrate is not plant friendly. It's inert gravel from a water filtration company. I think it was 35 dollars canadian for 50lbs. 

Plants include (although I'm not positive) Sagittaria subulata, Glosso, Java Fern and some Riccia stuffed into a crack in the rocks. There's also a stem plant that I found growing in a lake here in Saskatchewan. Can't ID it.

I havn't tested any water params, so that's no help for anyone. I dose a pinch of that and a pinch of this every now and then. VERY scientific. We'll see how bad the algae gets.

Thats all for now I think. Comments? Suggestions?


----------



## cookfromscratch (Aug 10, 2005)

That's a SWEET little cube!!! Love it!


----------



## jgc (Jul 6, 2005)

Are you still using the light fixture from the first pic? Curious on details of that fixture – looks sweet.


----------



## nater3 (Nov 6, 2004)

The black one?
Yep I'm still using it. Bust just for now.
I'll be building something of my own as soon as my reflectors get here from ah supply.

Havn't designed anything yet tho.

Anyways, that fixture is just a desk lamp that I ripped apart and attatched to the stand.


----------

